# Mozilla or IE??



## kentuckybassman (Jul 11, 2009)

Thought about switching over to mozilla firefox............. is it really better than Internet explorer??


----------



## BassAddict (Jul 11, 2009)

I was a IE guy but Firefox slowly became my default browser, now FF is mostly all i use.


----------



## kentuckybassman (Jul 11, 2009)

Do you have to switch a bunch of stuff over or does it pretty much take care of itself? What i mean is like my Outlook Express and favorites and stuff like that.
Also,if i didn't like it how hard would it be to go back to IE?


----------



## Jim (Jul 11, 2009)

Go to Mozilla. I am a Microsoft Guy. I made my career off Microsoft. I stood behind them tooth and nails.....still do. That is how I make my living (part of it).

Firefox is just a better browser. Go with it. You will not remove IE, you can have more than one browser. Install it and start using it. Eventually you will see that you use it more than IE. You will have to come back to IE now and then but You will use FF more.


----------



## ben2go (Jul 11, 2009)

Firefox all the way.......I been using it since it's initial release.It is wayyyyyyyy better than IE.Safer too.


----------



## G3_Guy (Jul 11, 2009)

DItto... Firefox all the way!


----------



## gmcdp (Jul 13, 2009)

Firefox has taken over for me, I stopped using IE unless absolutely necessary. The adblocker is a great benefit. Check it out, you'll like it.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jul 13, 2009)

FireFox and Thunderbird(email) for me! No looking back to Microsoft. 8)


----------



## cyberflexx (Jul 14, 2009)

Being an I.T. professional, I would recommend Fire Fox. I use it at work, and it's much faster than I.E. when it comes to loading our service desk web application


----------



## FishingBuds (Jul 14, 2009)

what about your favorites?? will it transfer over from IE


----------



## cyberflexx (Jul 14, 2009)

FishingBuds said:


> what about your favorites?? will it transfer over from IE




yes yes


----------



## FishingBuds (Jul 14, 2009)

well i got to admit its faster, I'm having issues with it on not allowing me to download the activeX when needed for my kids when they want to play toontown? On IE it will ask for you to download activeX, but on FF it doesn't even ask, I've went thru it and can't get it to load.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jul 15, 2009)

FishingBuds said:


> well i got to admit its faster, I'm having issues with it on not allowing me to download the activeX when needed for my kids when they want to play toontown? On IE it will ask for you to download activeX, but on FF it doesn't even ask, I've went thru it and can't get it to load.



Does a yellow bar pop up on the top of the screen asking for your permission?


----------



## FishingBuds (Jul 15, 2009)

ACarbone624 said:


> FishingBuds said:
> 
> 
> > well i got to admit its faster, I'm having issues with it on not allowing me to download the activeX when needed for my kids when they want to play toontown? On IE it will ask for you to download activeX, but on FF it doesn't even ask, I've went thru it and can't get it to load.
> ...




nope, it should but it doesn't


----------



## DocWatson (Jul 15, 2009)

ActiveX is the mechanism by which Internet Explorer (IE) loads other applications in the browser. Through ActiveX, IE loads Windows Media Player, Flash, Quicktime, and other applications that can read files embedded in web pages. ActiveX controls are activated when you click an item such as a .WMV file on a web page to download it for display in your Internet Explorer browser window. 

As a Microsoft product, ActiveX was specifically designed to work with Windows systems. ActiveX is not supported by Microsoft on other operating systems such as Mac or Linux. 
Firefox and other browsers that work on multiple operating systems use the Netscape Plugin Application Programming Interface (NPAPI) system. NPAPI performs functions similar to those of ActiveX. 

Note: Firefox does not officially support ActiveX.


----------



## FishingBuds (Jul 15, 2009)

DocWatson said:


> ActiveX is the mechanism by which Internet Explorer (IE) loads other applications in the browser. Through ActiveX, IE loads Windows Media Player, Flash, Quicktime, and other applications that can read files embedded in web pages. ActiveX controls are activated when you click an item such as a .WMV file on a web page to download it for display in your Internet Explorer browser window.
> 
> As a Microsoft product, ActiveX was specifically designed to work with Windows systems. ActiveX is not supported by Microsoft on other operating systems such as Mac or Linux.
> Firefox and other browsers that work on multiple operating systems use the *Netscape Plugin Application Programming Interface* (NPAPI) system. NPAPI performs functions similar to those of ActiveX.
> ...



Hmm did not know that, so just download NPAPI Doc?

Also whats a good source to get it? Its not one of those mirror thingys correct?


----------



## DocWatson (Jul 15, 2009)

I don't use Firefox, but I found this.....
_"An ActiveX plugin version for Firefox 2 and above is not currently available. You should not install a different version and you should remove the ActiveX plugin if the wrong version is already installed."_

Here.....
https://kb.mozillazine.org/ActiveX


----------



## Tunnels (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm assuming that you still need virus software? How does it work with McAfee?


----------



## russ010 (Jul 15, 2009)

Tunnels said:


> I'm assuming that you still need virus software? How does it work with McAfee?



I run Firefox without any problems, but I don't go to play games either...

I don't run Norton or McAfee (I don't want to pay for subscriptions). I use Avast Home Edition and I haven't had any problems with it at all (for the last 5 or more years). It has stopped probably 7-8 trojans trying to come in, and also blocks websites that end up being virus prone.
It updates automatically, usually daily, and the only thing you have to do is get a new license key yearly (and its FREE).

A computer guy in the military I work with turned me onto it a long time ago, and when I get a new computer, the first thing I do is take off all the other virus protection software, and install this. It takes care of mail, surfing, instant messaging, and just about anything else you can think of. Works great for blocking websites you don't want younger kids to get into. I blocked all the myspace pages at my father-in-law's business because employees were on there all the time and I was having to clean out a lot of crap. Since installing Avast on those computers, there haven't been any problems. He was using McAfee before I put this free software on it.


----------



## DocWatson (Jul 15, 2009)

Tunnels said:


> I'm assuming that you still need virus software? How does it work with McAfee?


AV software is always a must have. No exceptions !!!

As Russ said, get yourself a copy of Avast and don't look back. 

https://www.avast.com/eng/avast_4_home.html

But before you install it, if you have any version of McAfee or Norton on the system do a Google search for the removal tool for that particular program and use it to uninstall their mess. If you do not use the tool, there is a good chance you will leave some undesirable part of the program behind to cause problems.


----------



## FishingBuds (Jul 15, 2009)

DocWatson said:


> Tunnels said:
> 
> 
> > I'm assuming that you still need virus software? How does it work with McAfee?
> ...



I've been using AVG, is the AV better?


----------



## ben2go (Jul 15, 2009)

Here is what I have installed on my computer and I have no issues.
Avira Anti Virus
Avast Anti Virus
Webroot Spy Sweeper

I also use CCleaner and Glary Registry repair.

All these keep my puter running fast and problem free.


----------



## kemical (Jul 15, 2009)

use safari!!

shortcuts are essentials,, faster loading,, if you use gmail for email.. set it up soo much easy and secure , and so fast get to any webpage!


----------



## FishingBuds (Jul 26, 2009)

just an update, I downloaded FF on the 15th and admitted its faster. Now today I notice that my protection programs seem to not deal with FF? I was noticing my window care program was blowing thru its program quickly, and it normally doesn't do that, so I snooped around . My Windows care, Fishing filter are not fooling with it. yes it does the other computer issues but when it comes to internet things to fix it blows by. 

I'm going to uninstall it and go back to IE before I have a problem. wanted to update this being I have given it a chance with FF and do admit its faster but I can't take a chance with it when my other protection programs ignore it.


----------



## kentuckybassman (Jul 27, 2009)

FishingBuds said:


> just an update, I downloaded FF on the 15th and admitted its faster. Now today I notice that my protection programs seem to not deal with FF? I was noticing my window care program was blowing thru its program quickly, and it normally doesn't do that, so I snooped around . My Windows care, Fishing filter are not fooling with it. yes it does the other computer issues but when it comes to internet things to fix it blows by.
> 
> I'm going to uninstall it and go back to IE before I have a problem. wanted to update this being I have given it a chance with FF and do admit its faster but I can't take a chance with it when my other protection programs ignore it.


I switched back myself. I guess it's whatever you get use to. I didn't have that many problems w/ it but it was hard keeping up with stuff. Oh well...gave it a shot anyway :roll:


----------



## jackvinsly (Jun 4, 2010)

Of course Mozilla fire fox because I have been continuously work with it around last two years. But I had seen not any problem in before and now in a day.


----------



## breachless (Jun 4, 2010)

Firefox all the way! There are some great addons too. One I have been using for years now is Xmarks (or maybe it's called Foxmarks now, or even vice versa... I forget)... Anyway, it backs up your settings to a server. This is especially useful if you have a laptop and a desktop: it will automatically sync your bookmarks and settings between the two in realtime. It's also nice if you do a reinstall: rather than do any kind of cumbersome process for migrating your firefox bookmarks, you just install the addon on the new machine, log in to your Xmarks account, and it automatically adds all your bookmarks. VERY handy!

I still have to go back to IE from time to time for some apps at work that just don't play nice with Firefox, but other than that, I always use Firefox. It's just better.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 5, 2010)

google chrome FTW


----------



## juggernoob (Jun 6, 2010)

FF is great, its what I use, No Script and AdBlock are must have extensions. Chrome is pretty good too. I use Microsoft Security Essentials for anti-virus and Malwarebytes.


----------



## Catarafter (Mar 1, 2011)

Firefox most of the time........IE seems to work better for a few sites I visit though.


----------

